# Duda sobre terminal negativo en capacitor.



## Alejandrodb2006 (Ene 22, 2009)

Me hicieron el favor de comprarme 4 capacitores de 4700µF para un amplificador estereo y su correspondiente fuente, pero se me planteo un dilema por demás estúpido, estos capacitores no tienen terminales comunes, al no estar habituado a lidiar con estos, no logro catalogar con plena confianza cual es el negativo, más alla de que estoy 99.9% de que es el terminal en cuya base se nota un estriado tipo rejilla, si ven la fotografía lo notarán, también en los laterales del capacitor no indica cual es el negativo, solo dice "BLACK - NEG", a lo cual, creo que "black" se refiere a el mentado estriado.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 22, 2009)

Posiblemente tus capacitores sean del tipo No Polarizado... son la minoria dentro de los electroliticos pero tambien se fabrican y se usan mucho para aplicaciones de audio... 

Desafortunadamente no conozco un metodo electrico para poder hacer una prueba que determine si son o no son polarizados... posiblemente en la tienda te puedan confirmar el dato...


----------



## Bluefresika (Ene 23, 2009)

Pues...por la capacidad y la forma...debería ser un condensador electrolítico con polaridad...
y si lo que dices de black suele ser el terminal negativo... en los electrolíticos casi siempre se marca el lado negativo...yo me la jugaría a que ese es es el lado negativo.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Ene 23, 2009)

Estoy casi seguro que el negativo es el terminal (el que tiene las estrías en forma de rejilla) más proximo a la serigrafía que se encuentra en el lateral del capacitor, pero no estoy 100% seguro, por ende no quiero montarlo en la placa, alimentarlo y que el mismo cambie de estado desprendiendo calor y sonido (o sea ¡¡¡Boom!).
Chico3001, no es un capacitor despolarizado, te lo digo porque los mismos son más grandes, además este, como decia, tiene una serigrafia que dice "BLACK - NEG", lo que indica que tiene un terminal negativo.
Bluefresika, yo tambien me juego por lo mismo.
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

vamos a hacer una pequeña cosita sip?, para identificar que polo es cual empecemos por lo q dice tu capacitor.

simplemente la capacitancia y la aislacion. bien, luego dice black-neg, en ingles black e negro, por ende la patita mas oscura o con base negra deberia ser. mas alla de eso si no es real que haya una mas oscura o negra, deberia estar marcada al lado, de no ser asi, lo q t queda es hacer un circuito RC (resistencia capacitor) con un bateria pequeña.

colocas el capacitor de una forma que se cargue con la bateria, luego desconectas la bateria y cierras el circuito con el resistor, con un voltimetro mides si circula corriente. si es asi es pq el capacitor se cargo y las patitas estaban correctas (obviamente correctas digo en cuanto a la bateria) positivo con positivo. si no ocurre nada debes dar vuelta el capacitor y probar de nuevo.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Ene 23, 2009)

Gracias Dj DRACO, no se como lo habia olvidado, en cuanto a las propiedades organolépticas del capacitor, el mismo no tiene una pata más corta que la otra, un borne color negro o con pintura negra, en fin, está mal catalogado.


----------

